# hi



## johnnwl (Aug 22, 2010)

hi everyone...i m john from malaysia.

joining this family because just found this lil ET in my house.

and so then had decided to keep him as pet.

but search thru the forum....still have no idea wat species he belongs to?


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello. Nice to have you.

-Kevin


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome. Someone should be along that can ID that one for you.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2010)

welcome, some sort of miomantis? caffrea?


----------



## ismart (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## johnnwl (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks for the warm welcome!!! already feeling part of this family....

here's another clearer pic for all pro to id it (thats the best my phone can go)


----------

